# 6561 Logan Spindle Brake Info Needed.



## RandyM (Feb 19, 2016)

I have 6561H Logan Lathe that had the spindle brake option. I have the handle and the part that it screws into. I would greatly appreciate any pics and/or drawings of the remaining parts.

Thanks


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2016)

Well, here is all I have for the brake. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MBfrontier (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey, Randy.

I see what you mean. It is a different animal than the brake on a 1957.


----------

